# hamster cage



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i need some help, my syrian hamster currently lives in a gerbilarium and iam looking to get her a new home. 

the problem i have is that i cant have glass as i am up in an attic room and it gets very hot up here so having a glass tank would heat up and cause problems for my hammie. 

but i want something that has a deep base as she is a breeding hammie and i like her to be able to make a deep nest to keep her babies safe 

has anyone got any ideas on what would be suitable ???


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i was looking at these but they are pretty expensive

Fantastic range of pet products from basic to designer ranges available from shopforpets.co.uk


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

The best cage for syrians is the hamster heaven it's expensive but worth it. Thea loves it
Hamster Heaven Hamster Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

is the base of the cage, deep ???


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah pretty deep I'm not a breeder but I think it would be deep enough.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The base of the Hamster Heaven is about 6 inches deep, I would think you would have to take the ledge and penthouse out when the babies arrive but I would be surprised if they could climb out.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> The base of the Hamster Heaven is about 6 inches deep, I would think you would have to take the ledge and penthouse out when the babies arrive but I would be surprised if they could climb out.


How do you get your pics that big??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> How do you get your pics that big??


I could be persuaded to tell you if you give me a certain new hamster.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I could be persuaded to tell you if you give me a certain new hamster.


lmao!!! 

I guess i wont find out then...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> lmao!!!
> 
> I guess i wont find out then...


Ok you called my bluff, I sent you a visitor message, if you still struggle let me know.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> i was looking at these but they are pretty expensive
> 
> Fantastic range of pet products from basic to designer ranges available from shopforpets.co.uk


Someone on here had something like that...
Just trying to remember who ut:


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i saw one of those on ebay


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

It's crofty!
This was the post..

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/15511-best-hamster-cage-3.html


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

what did people think about the "arena" cage that i put up ??? 

im going to see if we could order it in work and if i can get it at trade price insead


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Is this any good to you?
Terrarium Rodents Suite Wood Mice Hamsters Rats NEW on eBay (end time 08-Aug-09 19:05:17 BST)


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yes thats pretty much exatly what i would need but with it being a bid and starting at £69 and then £39 for delivery, it will all add up. 

if i could find one of them being sold by a private seller then that would be great but quite diffucult. 

mmmmmmmmm.............. i wonder if my dad could build one for cheaper :idea:


----------

